# Do you like to match your accessories? (And some DG skin questions)



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I was quite curious as to whether or not you make a big deal out of matching your Kindle accessories. I mean, I'm pretty sure that I'll be changing BB bags and DG skins quite frequently, but I'm not sure whether I should have them match. Even I do decide to do that, it will get quite pricey. So, I was curious as to how of you guys match all the way, don't match at all, or somewhere in between. 

Also, some DG skin questions for you guys, is it a custom order if you want a color changed on a skin? Do you give them an example of what color you want? How long does a custom order take? How much do they generally cost? Thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do like my things to match, at least to some degree.  Now, I do not have a BorsaBella, which makes  it a bit easier.  I carry my K in my purse or my work bag.  But I did put a lot of thought into my skin and cover combination.  
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

diversity is the spice of life. in other words I could not match if I tried.
Sylvia


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't fret matching much--my fern Oberon doesn't match with the red Japanese BorsaBella bag, but it does with the Martini Dots pattern.  The skin sorta coordinates with the cover, but I've also got a brown sleeve & the black Amazon cover, and about a billion purses that may not match any of these.  I buy what I like looking at, since generally speaking I'm the only one who sees it.

And yes, a changed color on a DG skin is a custom order.  I'm sure luvmy4brats will be along with more details, she's one of the ones here who have done that.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I mean, I see a ton of DG skins on their site, and I love the color they're already in, but I might want to change the color if I'm doing the whole matching thing. Though, I think it would be more of a hassle.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

ak rain said:


> diversity is the spice of life. in other words I could not match if I tried.
> Sylvia


I love that quote, btw. It has a nice ring to it, and it's a nice way of saying no matching.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the Avenue of Trees Oberon Design cover in Fern (green), the DecalGirl skin in Humidor (red) and the BorsaBella travel bag in Poppin' Spring. Coordinate - sort of, match - no.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have one skin that goes with all of my covers.  Haven't found a need to change it yet.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I like matching, but not to the degree that I'd buy multiple covers and change them to go with my clothes or something. I would buy a cover and skin that would color coordinate and look good together, but I'm most likely to buy a black cover because it goes with a lot of skins. I'd rather spend my money on books.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I honestly don't think any of stuff will match, but I think I'll try. It's just that I will have to go custom then. Most likely, I'll just change the color. But, if the skin looks good the way it, I'll just keep it that way. I don't know. All this customization stuff is getting to my head.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I like for things to match, but I loved the World Tree Oberon in green and the DecalGirl "Stand Alone" skin makes me feel really tranquil, so I went for it. The combination doesn't match, but it doesn't actually clash, either. (Were it to clash horribly, I couldn't possibly have gone with that combination.) As it is now, I love my Oberon and my "Stand Alone" skin!


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going to say yes, but not really on purpose. I just like pink and purple a lot (how old am I, four?! lol).









custom BB bag and M-Edge GO cover









custom DG skin









Mighty Bright Xtra Flex in pink


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I got 2 custom skins from DG.  I told them what color I wanted on 3 styles.  They sent me an email with photo's attached of the 3 designs in the color.  I picked the 2 I wanted.  They sent back the information to do the custom ordering.  

I won't tell you how long it takes, because I don't know.  There were some minor issues with mine, but I think Luv got hers in a week or so.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got the Flower Cloud skin from DG for my K2.  It's pretty colorful and goes w/alot of things. Right now I'm using the Noreve cover in blue (the darker one, can't remember the name) and I'm using the BB Travel Bag in Lunar Blue.  I also have the M-Edge Platform in Navy Blue and another Noreve in Olive Green.  I think they will all coordinate to some degree but I don't go out of my way to "match" stuff up together.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Not so much match, but coordinate or at least don't clash 

I like red... So my red Oberon River Garden case, with Orient DG skin and Shower Clouds BB travel bag all go quite well together.

If I do go for one of the new blue covers (where are you, Seaside?!), then I'll probably get a more neutral DG skin that would go with both Oberons. Probably Quest.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have nine covers from blue, red pink, green, saddle sapphire.. and a few multiples in others.. and I like to match up, so I know what you mean.. but I found a GREAT skin that works with all my covers, it looks great with the Oberons and the MEdge colors.. check it out..

I do change the skins but it is a hassle this one looks wonderful and I dont have to mess with it nearly as much as I do the others










This is decalgirl Waterfall


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

after saying I did not like skins on my K1 and she still is happy nakid and Oberon  w/ velcro . I skinned my K2 with that one and she is very lovely. I think there is enough room on k2 for skin and  oberon corners. she is decked out. it might those enablers ..maybe...
sylvia


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I felt the same way.. got skins and when Kindle was naked again it bugged me. LOL I found the white too distracting.. go figure


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Annie,

I had DecalGirl customize one of the skins for me. It turned out gorgeous. So much so that I haven't had any desire to switch it out (which for me is amazing). I don't believe it took any longer than any of the others I've ordered. I live about 45 minutes from them and I usually get my skins within about 3-5 days. It is a bit more to customize. If I remember correctly, it was $27 shipped.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Ooooooo Pretty!!! I want one of those.. where did you get the design, I LOVE that


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I aim for matching, at least in the same color family. I like it all to compliment each other but something I find a skin and It just doesn't match anything else and I just don't care!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry... Kool

I did't hear a word of that.. I was so distracted by the dog.. I swear her and my baby lily could be siblings!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Annie,
> 
> I had DecalGirl customize one of the skins for me. It turned out gorgeous. So much so that I haven't had any desire to switch it out (which for me is amazing). I don't believe it took any longer than any of the others I've ordered. I live about 45 minutes from them and I usually get my skins within about 3-5 days. It is a bit more to customize. If I remember correctly, it was $27 shipped.


That's really funny, that was the skin I wanted to get customized. I like the blue that comes with it, but I was thinking of a more aqua color to it. But $27 is quite a bit more expensive than what I was expecting. But if I like it, it'll be worth it. There were a few other ones that I liked, but that's my number one choice. I really don't think I'll be switching out skins that often, just the bag I use. But you never know. I hate looking at skins because there are so many ways you can customize it. And I'm horrible at that. I can't ever decide on just one color or whatnot. A lot of the designs I didn't like were because of the colors, and it's hard for me to imagine what they would look like in a different color. Thanks for everyone's opinions though.

I've been corresponding with DG and they asked what designs I liked to see if they would be able to customize it. But I'll keep looking to make sure.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Well, I e-mailed DG, and they said that alterations cost $5.00 to $10.00 over the normal price. So, I'm having a hard time deciding if it's worth the money to get it altered. I mean, it's in the same color group, but I don't know... What are your opinions?


----------



## Teachmichigan (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the symphony DCG skin, so the black and white go nicely w/my wine Oberon cover (celtic design).  The bright, cobalt blue mighty light doesn't match so well, but I don't use it much anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Ooooooo Pretty!!! I want one of those.. where did you get the design, I LOVE that


Patrizia, It's on their website, the Flores Agua skin, I just had it made in purple. It's a perfect match for the Roof of Heaven.



Annie said:


> That's really funny, that was the skin I wanted to get customized. I like the blue that comes with it, but I was thinking of a more aqua color to it.


Annie, The original skin is an aqua color. We have one for my daughter's Acer Aspire One. It's a very pretty shade. Much more aqua than blue. I think you'd be happy with that one as is. If you wanted a drastic color change (like mine) it would be worth it to customize. Especially if you didn't plan to change it often.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I guess that's true. I'm going to just go ahead and keep the color. I love it. DG e-mailed me saying that they'll put in one of the first two batches that they will upload, so that's great. There are quite a few skins that I admire, but "Flores Agua" is my favorite. It's the one that caught my eye. Just like my BB travel bag. I love "Flora Roberts" which is what I plan on pairing it with and I also ordered the "Lunar Blue" which I think will go fine with it also. I love the "Offwhite Oleander" too.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I definitely battled with the $27 to have my skin custom colored, but I love it. It's exactly how I wanted. It took me maybe a week to get it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes! My skin matches my cover and that matches my Borsa Bella bag and my booklight matches them all.  I am not rich thought so I only have one of each. Very happy with them tho!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

AHHHHHHH! They're a GREAT combo! I love it. So pretty! Thanks for posting it. I have to wait patiently for DG to upload skins for the DX now. And I have to wait for my BB sleeves too. Ah. I hate waiting. But, I can't wait to post pictures!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

NYC Kindle fan:

Gorgeous!  who needs variety when you have achieved perfection, right?!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are some photos I took of my Kindle and matching accessories.

First Oberon purple butterfly and Borsa Bella Bag 









Second Jade M-Edge cover and Borsa Bella Travel Bag in 'Poppin Spring'









Finally Oberon purple butterfly and Fossil handbag


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I LOVE the Poppin' Spring! It looks so much better than it does on the site. Great pictures!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it looks really cool when the skin and cover match or compliment each other.


----------

